# Ford Invertirá Una Millonaria Suma De Dinero En El Desarrollo De Tecnologías Laser D



## SantyUY (Sep 5, 2011)

Ford Motors tiene previsto invertir un monto de 100 millones de dólares en todo el mundo para la aplicación de la tecnología láser de inspección robotizados con el fin de garantizar un ajuste perfecto en el proceso de ensamblaje de las  piezas de los automóviles de la marca.
El plan para implementar la inspección robótica aborda la cuestión de la máxima calidad en la industria, que es el ruido del viento. Ford tiene previsto poner en práctica en principio la tecnología con el Ford Focus y el Ford Explorer, dos de los modelos de la marca que mejores niveles de comercialización tienen.
La tecnología se llevaría a cabo en las instalaciones que producen un alto volumen de automotores Ford, como la planta de montaje de Chicago, Michigan y la planta de Saarlouis en Alemania. La adopción de la inspección por láser robótico es parte de la campaña de calidad de Ford para convertirse en un líder mundial en la satisfacción del cliente.
El sistema láser robótico inspecciona las dimensiones de las interfaces en el cuerpo del automóvil con una alta precisión en el orden de una décima de milímetro. La aparición de ruido del viento se reduce considerablemente ya que el sistema robótico asegura cerca de un ajuste perfecto de los paneles de las puertas.
La tecnología de inspección consiste en una tecnología de punta de línea robotizada, que es guiada por láser y está programada para identificar cualquier desviación de las especificaciones originales y tiene también la capacidad de informar al operador para que se de una acción correctiva en caso de un defecto.

Fuente: http://leeesto.iblogger.org/?p=320​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 5, 2011)

O a lo mejor tienen que blanquear 100 millones de dólares y no saben cómo carajo hacerlo de otra forma..

mientras inviertan...los negocios oscuros quedan escondidos debajo de las terribles coimas...

jajajaja


----------



## SantyUY (Sep 5, 2011)

jaja puede ser !


----------

